# elle va nous pondre un œuf de Pâques



## aless_91

Appel à tous les francophones!

Bonjour à tous, je suis en train de traduire un roman français de la littérature " beur " en langue italienne. J'ai du mal à comprendre le sens de l'expression "pondre un œuf de Pâques" dans la phrase suivante: "J'espère que vous lui avez rien dit (à ma mère) par rapport à mon absentéisme au lycée? Je la connais. Si elle apprend ça, elle va encore nous pondre un œuf de Pâques. " 

Aidez-moi, s'il vous plait! 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour Aless,
vous n'avez pas une petite idée du sens en fonction du contexte ? 
Les règles du forum indiquent que le demandeur doit fournir une proposition.
A bientôt avec votre suggestion ?


----------



## aless_91

La situation se déroule dans un commisariat d'une banlieue: un ado avoue au gendarme qu'il ne va plus à l'école mais il veut cacher la vérité à sa mère. L'expression peut-être veut dire " ma mère sera en colère avec moi" ou "ma mère va me casser les pieds " ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir,

LesCopainsd'abord, le contexte donné par aless_91 dans le premier post me semblait bien suffisant (on connaît la source et la phrase indique qu'il s'agit d'un(e) lycéen(ne) qui s'inquiète de la réaction de sa mère face à son absentéisme) et le règlement n'indique pas qu'un essai est obligatoire.
De plus, comment tenter de traduire quelque chose que l'on ne comprend pas ?
Cela est d'autant plus difficile qu'il ne s'agit pas - à ma connaissance - d'une expression répandue (peut-être est-ce une création "artistique").
Personnellement, je ne l'ai jamais entendue et je ne trouve rien sur internet là-dessus, mais elle me fait penser à une version moins vulgaire de "chier une pendule".
Donc, pour le mettre dans un français plus "neutre", je comprends l'expression comme voulant dire :
*"elle va en faire un drame/une maladie/toute une histoire"
"elle va s'énerver et ne pas arrêter de m'en parler/me disputer"*


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bel effort. 
Plus précisément, c'est une nouvelle manière de dire "donner une importance exagérée à quelque chose" - on dit aussi en faire tout un plat, en faire un fromage. 
Je m'aventure à traduire par "sollevare polveroni" mais il y a peut-être une manière plus moderne de l'exprimer.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

DearPrudence said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> LesCopainsd'abord, le contexte donné par aless_91 dans le premier post me semblait bien suffisant (on connaît la source et la phrase indique qu'il s'agit d'un(e) lycéen(ne) qui s'inquiète de la réaction de sa mère face à son absentéisme) et le règlement n'indique pas qu'un essai est obligatoire.
> De plus, comment tenter de traduire quelque chose que l'on ne comprend pas ?
> Cela est d'autant plus difficile qu'il ne s'agit pas - à ma connaissance - d'une expression répandue (peut-être est-ce une création "artistique").
> Personnellement, je ne l'ai jamais entendue et je ne trouve rien sur internet là-dessus, mais elle me fait penser à une version moins vulgaire de "chier une pendule".
> Donc, pour le mettre dans un français plus "neutre", je comprends l'expression comme voulant dire :
> *"elle va en faire un drame/une maladie/toute une histoire"
> "elle va s'énerver et ne pas arrêter de m'en parler/me disputer"*


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

DearPrudence,   (j'ai cliqué sur le mauvais machin et j'ai renvoyé votre réponse !)

- je n'ai pas dit qu'aless_91 n'avais pas fourni de contexte, j'ai suggéré qu'aless_91 pouvait faire une suggestion en fonction du contexte 
- pour le réglement, c'est le point 5 
Bienvenue sur le forum français-italien ! / Benvenuti al forum francese-italiano!
- Vous et moi sommes d'accord sur les expressions similaires à "pondre un oeuf de Pâques"
Donc tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes
Bonne soirée


----------



## aless_91

Je vous rémercie infiniment pour vos réponses tout à fait exhaustives . J'ai accueilli toute suggestions et je suis d'accord avec vous. Dans l'intention de conserver l'image du oeuf en italien, j'ai pensé à la traduction "rompere le uova nel paniere" peut-etre je me trompe . Qu'en pensez vous? 

Encore merci


----------



## Kwistax

No so se "rompere le uova nel paniere" sia un' espressione consacrata in italiano... Ma ho gia letto: 
_Se mia madre lo sapesse, uscirebbe di testa._


----------



## Elmoro

"Rompere le uova nel paniere" significa "rovinare i miei piani", ergo non mi sembra adatta. Visto il registro "popolare" direi "fare un bel casino"


----------

